# Merry Christmas & Future Scheduling



## Sharron (Dec 21, 2007)

We at Sharrway Farm and Transport would like to thank all our past customers for their business in 2007. We wish each and every one of you a very Merry Christmas, and a Happy Healthy and Prosperous New Year in 2008. It has been a privelege to transport some of the Nations top Shetlands and Miniatures. We thank you for entrusting us with your very valuable minis and ponies.

We also want to let you all know that we will be closed from today 12/21/07 until the end of January 2008. We will begin scheduling our trips for Mid- February or before, depending on the weather, and destinations. Remember book early as we fill very fast!! I will begin taking reservations for transport beginning January 30th, however, transport and scheduling won’t take place until Mid-February or a little before.Thanks for your support in 2007. We look forward with eager anticipation to resuming our transport of your valuable Miniatures and Shetlands in 2008.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 21, 2007)

Wishing you both Merry Christmas . Looking forward to seeing you sometime in Febuary. Walt & Frannie Filipowicz


----------



## Jill (Dec 21, 2007)

You all are such a great resource for us!!! I've got a couple mares and, with any luck, a 2008 foal that I will be wanting you and Wayne to help me get home sometime late next spring






Enjoy your time off


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 21, 2007)

Happy Holidays Sharron & Wayne!


----------

